# South Bend 9A Horizontal Bench Dimensions



## Bailey (Aug 7, 2013)

I have bought a 9A and won't get it until next week.
It is a 3'6" center to center, mfg. date most likely 1947 or later. 

I can approximate the width for the bench (54"), 
but am unsure of the height and especially the depth of the bench once the countershaft is mounted.
I am going to do some work on the unit before I power it up, but want to make sure I have the space to work on it and then 
permanently mount it when complete. 
I did order the rebuild kit and book for the 1945 mfg. date. Will wait til I get SN before I order other documentation.
 I would like to get the bench made this weekend before I receive the machine.

Anybody with a similar horizontal drive machine who could send me their bench dimensions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Bailey


----------



## ksierens (Aug 8, 2013)

Attached is an Army publication that has the dimensions you need.


----------



## fastback (Aug 8, 2013)

Can this file be printed?  Looks like some good information.


----------



## radial1951 (Aug 8, 2013)

fastback said:


> Can this file be printed?  Looks like some good information.



When it opens in Adobe Reader you can print it, just click on the printer icon. It's just a PDF file.

Regards, RossG.
radial1951
______________


----------



## Westazur (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you Ksierens for the files, that will help a lot to rebuilt my 9 inch A.)


----------

